# suddenly very grumpy, but already finished quilling process?



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

So I guess Oliver is 12 weeks old today. He's normally super friendly, he kisses & cuddles & he handles other people holding him pretty well. I live half time at my Mom's & half at my Dad's,he seems to be a lot more comfortable at my dad's but he normally adjusts at my Mom's by the end of the week. 
But this week hes been huffing & hissing since he got here. I feel like something is wrong but I don't know what, & everyone just tells me I worry to much. I let him sleep all day & don't normally wake him up until 5pm ish so I know he's not over tired. ALSO he hasn't ran on his wheel or drank any water since he got here. He's in the same cage as the one he's in at my Dad's so there's no different smells. I'm just a little worried... someone please give me some answers ):


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm more concerned that he isn't drinking water. Do you have a syringe that you can use to give him water? Hedgies can go downhill very quickly if they get dehydrated, so it's important to make sure he's getting enough. Is he eating normally? Can you tell if he's having problems chewing or other problems with his mouth? What's his poop like (normal, green, mucousy, runny, smelly, etc.)?

It may just be that he's trouble adjusting to going back and forth between houses. Even with the same cage there are still lots of other different smells. Are there any other animals that are at one house that aren't at the other house?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, 12 weeks is the typical time for the 3rd and final quilling process... (Joy!)

Maybe a new smell? Has your mum cleaned anywhere that he could be sniffing? Although the cage is the same, the air around it, the room, the floor or table, etc could be different. If your mum picked up a new cleaner, or just cleaned recently, that could be it...

Did she install a new anti-rodent or anti-bug sonic device? Those can play total havoc on our small beasts (in a seriously bad way).

Taking a few days off the wheel isn't a big deal, but if you're certain your hedgehog is NOT drinking water, that's a big deal. You can check by weighing or volume-measuring how much you give him at night, and check what is left in the morning. (No measuring devices? Use a small glass, and mark the side with a bit of tape at the water-level. Shot glasses or clear espresso glasses can work well). Is he peeing? A white chunk of fleece can be good to see pee-spots, and to see if they're a nice light yellow (good hydration) or a darker yellow (dehydration). If the water level goes down overnight and he's peeing, then it's probably not a panic-intervention moment.

If your hedgehog is not drinking, do a pinch-test for dehydration. You might need to force water into him -- feed him watermelon (nice and juicy) or even syringe-feed water. I don't have much experience with medical mishaps on hedgehogs, so that's something to ask loud & clear for advice on, read the not-drinking threads, etc.


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> I'm more concerned that he isn't drinking water. Do you have a syringe that you can use to give him water? Hedgies can go downhill very quickly if they get dehydrated, so it's important to make sure he's getting enough. Is he eating normally? Can you tell if he's having problems chewing or other problems with his mouth? What's his poop like (normal, green, mucousy, runny, smelly, etc.)?
> 
> It may just be that he's trouble adjusting to going back and forth between houses. Even with the same cage there are still lots of other different smells. Are there any other animals that are at one house that aren't at the other house?


ya I was really worried about that too. I dont think I have a syringe but I will forsure check. he has a water bottle, just a regular plastic one. it took him a while to figure it out so I held him sometimes & brought the bottle to him . but I can't do that anymore because he balls up when I hold him now & I can't get him to drink from it. 
his poop looks normal right now but i've only been here for about 3 days. I don't think he's having problems with his mouth, he still eats as much as he normally does. 
& yes there's two cats here.. I keep them away from eachother because I just don't want him to get scared. his cage is in my room & they aren't allowed in.


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Well, 12 weeks is the typical time for the 3rd and final quilling process... (Joy!)
> 
> Maybe a new smell? Has your mum cleaned anywhere that he could be sniffing? Although the cage is the same, the air around it, the room, the floor or table, etc could be different. If your mum picked up a new cleaner, or just cleaned recently, that could be it...
> 
> ...


thank you so much. I think she may have cleaned my room as well. 
Also about the water, I have a little rubber duck in it to tell if the water has gone down, & it hasn't in a long time. I think i'll have to try the water melon trick too. 
I haven't actually seen him pee before but there's been traces of it. not lately though.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely make water the priority for now. Keep a close eye on him and let us know how he does.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I would add a water bowl to his cage as well as the bottle. He might like it more and drink from it.


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

MochiAndMe said:


> I would add a water bowl to his cage as well as the bottle. He might like it more and drink from it.


I did try that too a few weeks ago but he only seems to poop in it. LOL


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

abbys said:


> Definitely make water the priority for now. Keep a close eye on him and let us know how he does.


Thank you!! & I will for sure


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Do your mum & dad live close enough that they're on the same water supply? Some hedgehogs are picky about that (no experience; mine isn't) so you might need to bring a bottle of water from one home to the other!

If your hedgehog drinks from a bottle, try replacing the water daily. It might be getting a stale/plasticy taste that he's being picky about.

Tiny divas! If only they would just tell us what was wrong...


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Do your mum & dad live close enough that they're on the same water supply? Some hedgehogs are picky about that (no experience; mine isn't) so you might need to bring a bottle of water from one home to the other!
> 
> If your hedgehog drinks from a bottle, try replacing the water daily. It might be getting a stale/plasticy taste that he's being picky about.
> 
> Tiny divas! If only they would just tell us what was wrong...


i think they live close enough! & haha yes I wish


----------

